# kleine Freeware für Moeller, CoDeSys und Siemens Projekte



## s-valve (25 August 2005)

Vorgeschichte:
Ich arbeite mit der Moeller Sucosoft seit der Version 4.24 und besaß als Student keine Kopie und habe für Ideen oder Änderungen zu Hause immer einen Texteditor verwendet. In meinem Studium habe ich mir einige Kenntnisse zur visuellen Programmierung erarbeitet und bin auf die Idee gekommen ein Programm, angelehnt an den POEEditor der Moeller SucoSoft, zu entwickeln.


Beschreibung:
PLCEdit ist ein schlanker Quelltexteditor für POE Dateien, welcher sich für schnelles notieren von Ideen besonders eignet. Unterstüzt werden Moeller Sucosoft (.poe) Dateien, CoDeSys Exportdateien (.EXP), Siemens Quellen (.awl, .scl), KW-Software Multiprog Exportquellen (.IL, .ST) und plain Text POEs.
Zur Verfügung stehen die Programmiersprachen Anweisungsliste (AWL) und Strukturierter Text (ST) in Anlehnung an die IEC 61131-3.
Die Kompilierung der Dateien muss über die Herstellersoftware vorgenomment werden, da PLCEdit ein reiner Editor ist.

Mit PLCEdit besteht die Möglichkeit verschiedene POE Typen zu erstellen, Programm, Funktionsblock, Funktion und Globale Variablenliste. Es ist auch möglich jederzeit den POE Typ zu ändern.


Systemvoraussetzungen:
Computer: intel Pentium kompatibler PC oder PPC ab 466MHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 256MB (besser 512MB)
Festplattenplatz: 30MB (besser 100MB)
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 98/2000/XP/Vista/7; Mac OS 10.4/10.6 (universal); Linux mit Qt 4.x Paketen


Links:
PLCEdit Webseite
PLCEdit Download









Bei Fehlern in PLCEdit kann über das Hilfemenü eine E-Mail an den Entwickler gesandt werden.
Im Ansichtmenü kann der vollständige Code einer POE Datei angezeigt werden. Enthalten sind der Header, Variablendeklarationen und Programmcode, sowie herstellerspezifische tags. 

Ich bin dankbar für jede/n Unterstützung/Hinweis, da PLCEdit kein Spaßprogramm sein soll, sondern für produktives arbeiten gedacht ist.

MfG M


----------



## s-valve (28 Oktober 2005)

*neue Version*

Seit einigen Tagen steht eine neue Version von PLCEdit zum download bereit: PLCEdit 0.8.4 (Build 002).

In dieser Version wurde einige Fehler behoben und die Benutzeroberfläche verbessert.
Neue Funktionen sind:
- eine Druckfunktion,
- die Möglichkeit des Anlegens von Sizungen (Desktopsicherung),
- und die Unterstützung von Strukturiertem Text als Programmiersprache.


In Arbeit ist die Unterstützung von Siemens .AWL Quellen, CoDeSys .EXT (auch Moeller XSoft, Beckhoff TwinCAD) und reinen IEC61131-3 Textdateien.

Weiterhin bin ich dankbar für jede Unterstützung und Verbesserungsvorschläge.

MfG  Martin


----------



## s-valve (1 November 2005)

*neue PLCEdit Version mit Unterstützung für Siemens und 3S S.*

In den letzten Tagen konnte die Version 0.9.1 von PLCEdit fertig gestellt werden.

Wie zuvor schon angemeldet werden jetzt zu den
- Moeller SucoSoft POE Dateien auch
- Siemens AWL und SCL Quellen, 
- CoDeSys Exportdateien (abgeleitete Entw.-Umgeb.: Moeller XSoft, Beckhoff TwinCAD) und 
- reine headerlose Textdateien nach IEC61131-3 unterstützt.

Die Öffnen- und Speichernroutine wurde komplett überarbeitet um den Im- und Export zu ermöglichen.
Die neue Version steht hier zum download  bereit.


Martin


----------



## Anonymous (9 Dezember 2005)

*neue Version*

Mit der neuen Version 0.9.2 führt PLCEdit nun eine speziell für Siemens AWL Quellen entworfene ToolBar ein und bringt neben einigen Fehlerbehebungen die Möglichkeit der Einstellung des Tabulators mit.
Downloadlink V0.9.2

Der Version 1.0 steht zum einen ein/e Syntaxcheck/Einfärbung und die aktuelle Entwicklungsumgebung im Weg.
PLCEdit 1.0 wird komplett neu geschrieben werden, unter der Verwendung der wxWidgets Bibliothek. Somit wird PLCEdit auch portierbar für Linux und Mac.

Zum anderen arbeite ich gerade an meiner Diplomarbeit, was mich zweitlich sehr einschränkt.
Weitere Versionen werden somit erst wieder ab Mai oder Juni 2006 erscheinen. Bugfixes können trotzdem erscheinen.

Für Unterstützung und Hinweise bin ich weiterhin offen. Zwischenzeitlich auf der PLCEdit Webseite vorbei zuschauen lohnt sich sicherlich.

Martin


----------



## s-valve (11 Oktober 2007)

*Entwicklungsinformation Okt. 2007*

Hallo,

mittlerweile wurde die Version 0.9.9 veröffentlicht.
was neu ist:
- Möglichkeit zur Stapelkonvertierung in andere Dateiformate
- Sicherung der aktuellen Sitzung als Projekt
- Fehlerbereinigung für CoDeSys Dateien

Downloadlink V0.9.9


Siet einigen Monaten bin ich dabei PLCEdit komplett neu zu schreiben. Ich habe mich gegen wxWidgets entschieden und nutze statt dessen Qt in der opensource version - PLCEdit wird damit auch open source.
Aktuell ist eine Developer Preview für Microsoft Windows und Vista, sowie für Apple Mac OS 10.4 verfügbar.

Link zur Preview


Gruß,
Martin


----------



## s-valve (6 April 2008)

*neue Version v2.0b1*

Hallo.

Nach einigen Monaten Stille ist PLCEdit nun mit neuer Codebasis zurück. 
Der Server hält ab jetzt Version 2.0b1 als erste public beta bereit.

Was ist anders oder neu?
Die Oberfläche wurde leicht angepasst, so dass jetzt rechts eine Dateiliste erscheint. 
Es ist nun ein ordentlicher Syntaxhighlighter implementiert.
Momentan ist das Programm nur in der englisch sprachigen Vassung erhältlich. Eine Übersetzung folgt.
Das Programm gibt es nun für Windows, Mac OS 10.4+ und Linux (mit X11, bspw. Ubuntu 7.10, Fedora 8 ).


Downloadlink v2.0b1

Prinzipiell ist diese Version für den produktiven Einsatz geeignet, jedoch sollte man vorher ruhig testen ob Dateien richtig geöffnet bzw. gespeichert wurden.


----------



## s-valve (28 Dezember 2008)

*Ankündigung Version 2.0 RC2*

Hallo.



PLCEdit ist in Version 2.0 RC2 erschienen. 

Neu ist die verbesserte CoDeSys-Unterstützung für .EXP Dateien mit mehreren eingebetteten POEs. Weiterhin werden KW-Software .IL und .ST Dateien unterstützt.
Eine einfache Hilfe, sowie eine fehlerbereinigte Stapelverarbeitungsfunktion sind ebenfalls Bestandteil der Neuen Version.
Zwischen v2b1 bis heute wurden weitere Übersetzungen eingepflegt, bzw. können vom Nutzer nun auch selbst erstellt werden (siehe FAQ der Webseite).


Downloadlink v2.0RC2



Prinzipiell ist diese Version für den produktiven Einsatz geeignet, jedoch sollte man vorher testen ob Dateien wie erwartet geöffnet bzw. gespeichert wurden. Über Rückmeldungen zu Bugs und Vorschlägen bin ich dankbar.


----------



## s-valve (25 Februar 2009)

*Final Release*

Hallo.

PLCEdit ist in der finalen Version 2.0.0 erschienen. 

Gegenüber dem Release Candidate wurden verschiedenste Verbesserungen und Fehlerbehebungen in der Verarbeitung aller unterstützen, herstellerspezifischen POE Dateien ausgeführt. So wurde insbesondere die Kompatibiltität der Siemens Step7 und KW-Software Multiprog Quellenausgaben erweitert. Weiterhin wurde das lesen von Dateien, welche mehrere POEs enthalten verbessert.

Neu ist ein Dialog zum einfügen von Funktionsbausteinen, welcher alle geladenen Bausteine anzeigt und in Abhängigkeit zur aktuellen Programmiersprache, sowie mit u.U. herstellerspezifischen Zusätzen einfügt.


Downloadlink v2.0.0 (build r17)

MfG, M


----------



## hugo (1 März 2009)

wir entwickeln seit 3 Jahren die open source library oscat
diese wird derzeit auf step 7, kw-soft, codesys2.3 und codesys 3.0 portiert.
wir nutzen dafür ausschliesslich ST als Programmiersprache.

koennen wir plc-edit mit subversion benutzen?
wir suchen eine möglichkeit einzelne module mit revision history zu verarbeiten.

ich würde mich auch über eine private mitteilung freuen mein user name hugo unter www.oscat.de


----------

